# Alerte



## masate (10 Septembre 2018)

bonjour et bonne semaine,

Voici une « drôle » d’histoire qui vient de m’arriver et qui m’inquiète passablement .voici les faits.
Ce matin je me balade sur ma tablette ipad mini 2, je lis les infos, ouvre facebook, puis Document pour corriger une lettre, très sérieuse...que j’ai laissé ouverte pour faire autre chose. Peu après je reprends la tablette, qui ne s’est pas automatiquement mise en veille comme elle est programmée, (2 minutes) pour continuer ma correction et je vois qu’à la place où j’avais laissé le curseur a été introduite  une longue phrase bidon, vulgaire qui n’est en aucun cas de moi ni de mes proches, origine inconnue et non désirée. Comment cela est-il possible ?Comment peut-on s’introduire dans une tablette ? Mes autres données sont elles aussi menacées ? Cela me rappelle que cet hiver j’ai trouvé dans mes photos une photo que je n’ai jamais prise d’un lieu et d’objets que je ne connais pas donc introduite , mais comment ? C’est surtout l’aspect sécurité qui m’inquoète.
Merci à ceux qui ont une explication ..et un remëde.


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2018)

Si le document est partagé via un cloud (iCloud pour les documents Page par exemple), il peut être modifié à distance via le Cloud. 
Quelqu'un se connectant à votre compte iCloud peut très facilement modifier un document Page sur lequel vous êtes en train de travailler sur votre iPad. (Et en étant connecté à votre compte iCloud, il supprimera instantanément l'email envoyé automatiquement par Apple indiquant qu'une connexion à votre compte a été réalisée tel jour à telle heure depuis tel endroit)

Idem pour les photos. 
Elles peuvent être ajoutées directement sur le compte iCloud via www.icloud.com


----------



## masate (10 Septembre 2018)

Merci Rémy,
Cela veut donc dire que l’on a mon mot de passe apple, icloud et donc accès à toute ma tablette ?
Est -il possible d’éliminer le compte Icloud ? Ou quoi d’autre ?
Je commence par changer mes mdp...


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2018)

https://support.apple.com/kb/PH21251?locale=fr_FR


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2018)

Je n'émets qu'une hypothèse de la façon dont ces interventions extérieures peuvent se produire. Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse possible techniquement parlant. 
Ça peut aussi être un mauvais plaisantin de votre entourage immédiat. Le fait que vous n'ayez pas retrouvé l'iPad en veille comme il aurait dû l'être, peut être un signe qu'il a été utilisé durant votre absence!

 Quoi qu'il en soit, commencez par changer de mot de passe iCloud, activez l'authentification à 2 facteurs et regardez si ça règle les problèmes


----------



## masate (12 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> https://support.apple.com/kb/PH21251?locale=fr_FR



Précieuse référence.Merci.

C'est justement parce que il n'y a pas de proche farceur que je m'inquiète sur la vulnérabilité de mon iPad...J'ai changé le MDP . Mais me demande s'il y a pu avoir accès à des documents sensibles.


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2018)

Si l'accès s'est fait via le site www.icloud.com , il suffit de vous y rendre et regarder tout ce à quoi on a accès une fois connecté sur votre compte iCloud. 
Vous pourrez vérifier que le document que vous avez trouvé modifié est bien accessible depuis là ainsi que vos photos.


----------

